
Function Overloading in Python - arpitbbhayani
https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs/function-overloading
======
jlangemeier
This is a really interesting exploration of decorators and namespaces; but as
someone who's never seen the utility in this type of function overloading, I'm
trying to understand why; the how makes more than enough sense, but the why...
Was this essentially just a toy problem to better understand some of the
internals to python namespacing (in the same way that everyone screws around
with the GIL at some point in their python careers)?

And in general this type of function overloading kinda breaks the general
python philosophy of "Explicit is better than implicit." So again, what's the
motivation with this?

Like the post, but it's just seems a weird hill "die on" with no real improved
functionality over what would be standard practice in Python.

